# Best time for shakes? Energy issues



## canndy (Sep 11, 2006)

Before/After workout? Between breakfast and lunch? 
(btw, I don't do any art yet)


----------



## searcher (Sep 13, 2006)

Shakes are not really a quick fix for energy levels.   They are a great supplement, but a clean diet is really the best way to help your energy levels.   To get an even energy level you should avoid white, starchy foods.   Eat whole grains or slow digesting carbohydrates along with protien and a little fat.   Most "energy" drinks give you the energy from fast digesting sugars that will make you crash after a short time.   They also tend to cause your blood glucose levels to rise and allow for more fat storage(from insulin spikes).  To answer your question on when to have a shake, I have 3 per day. One in the morning, one right before I workout and one directly after.


----------

